
EU approves Microsoft acquisition of GitHub - mohammedbin
https://www.nasdaq.com/article/eu-commission-approves-microsofts-acquisition-of-github-20181019-00515
======
mohammedbin
EU approves Microsoft's acquisition of Github unconditionally. To my
knowledge, FTC of US and China and other smaller approvals are yet to go.

Meta: HN needs to allow both link and text so that there can be a snippet or
summary of link

